# Diaper changes, 18 mos - 2 years?



## tasha41

Babysitting my friend's son.. just wondering how many diaper changes you typically do in a day with a 21 month old.. I mean I'm carrying Elyse around all day (she's 7 months) and I can change as needed or before we go places etc, I know how often I need to do hers and I can tell when she needs it of course and I don't have to worry about not having enough diapers cause I have tons of hers here.. but she sent (I know she sent enough... but it's not a whole pack or anything LOL so I am freaking out I will run out of diapers). I have him from 8am until 5:30pm. I don't know what kind of signs he will give me?? :shy:


----------



## JennyLynn512

Hmm...I change Valerie about every 3-4 hours (or at least check her then and see if she's wet.) Obviously if I smell poop, then she gets changed immediately. I would just check him periodically after a couple of hours and if you smell anything in between then, change him. Good luck! :)


----------



## tasha41

Yeah I figured I would be able to smell poo, he has tooted a couple times and it's been the nastiest smell ever haha.. just pee I am worried for!


----------



## JennyLynn512

Haha! Yea poo diapers are definitely different at this age than what they were at 7 months! :) You'll be fine...just check it every now and then for pee; especially after a nap.


----------



## dali

i usually use 4 nappies a day maybe 5 at a push depending on extra poohs. i just check and see when he needs it, like you said you can smell the poop a mile off so thats not hard to detect :)
if he is gonna nap for more than an hour or so it is worth maybe changin him before the nap and check after incase of a mega wee :)


----------



## mommyof3co

I just feel it. On average he gets changed when he wakes up, then he'll have a dirty diaper soon after, then he gets a new diaper after nap (usually the dirty diaper is pretty close to nap so he doesn't need a new one before) then he'll usually get changed a couple hours after nap, then before bed.


----------



## sabby52

The little boy I mind is 20 months and I would change him maybe 2-3 times between the times of 9am-4.30pm, if he poops then that would be an extra 1-2 changes but usually at this stage they have a set time for pooping so I miss the poop with the one I mind :) but if he is teething he will need changed more often. At this age he may even tell you himself when he needs changed, I know my own son starting telling me around 18 months. xx Good luck x


----------



## Vickie

Hannah gets changed in the morning when she gets up (she usually poos at that time), after lunch, and sometimes after her afternoon nap (sometimes I forget this one :blush:) which is usually between 3:30-4. Unless of course she poos during the day than she's changed immediately


----------



## Vickie

sorry got sidetracked by Hannah trying to eat a battery :rofl:

She sometimes will point to her diaper if she wants to be changed, or go hand me a change mat but usually I just feel of it, when it's squishy I change


----------



## luckyme225

5 -6 diapers


----------



## tasha41

The day went so smoothly. I was changed him at 10 (because he got to my house at 7:30 and on the bus at 7 so maybe got in that diaper at 6:30?) and he was dry.. so then I just asked him "did you pee" like once an hour the rest of the day and sure enough, without asking, he told me "PEE!" lol


----------



## dali

bless him , glad it went well :)


----------



## spunkytigrr

I change mine after he wakes up in the morning and after his nap... then he generally makes a dirty diaper after meals so I kinda give him a little time before changing after a meal to see if he's going to make one. Those are his set times. Other than that generally one mid morning and mid afternoon. If you're just trying to catch the wet diapers just squeeze it and you can tell if it's wet or not. You'll figure out his schedule after a few days.


----------

